# Milltek Sport's New Project Golf VI GTI



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2013)

Just wanted to share a little race car project we are building over in the UK for this years Time Attack Championship 

This is what we are aiming for










And here's the progress we had made on the build so far

From humble beginnings: -



















VW Trade Parts had a good sales day when I ordered the first lots of parts: -










Stripped and ready for the build to start properly:










Air Jacks FTW














































Lots more updates to come over the coming weeks in preparation for the first race on 1st April


----------



## soeuroithurts (Sep 26, 2012)

Subscribed.


----------



## Race Prep (Jan 13, 2006)

no updates?? looks awesome! question, how much would a cage like that cost for a customer car? i know that is very vague and there are a lot of factors that come into play. have a ballpark number?


----------



## bagsonblue (Sep 20, 2012)

In


----------



## bagsonblue (Sep 20, 2012)

bagsonblue said:


> In


Waiting


----------



## bagsonblue (Sep 20, 2012)

bagsonblue said:


> In





bagsonblue said:


> Waiting


opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 2, 2013)

Updates?


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

opcorn:


----------

